# 8/28 Flounder Report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*8/28/2018*
I had longtime customer Dennis R. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SE wind at 20mph and very high tide levels. We got a slow start, with zero flounder in the first hour, and 2 flounder in the second hour. After making a long run to a new spot, we found much better action and flounder holding very shallow in clear water. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead by midnight.

*Upcoming open dates:
September: completely booked
October: completely booked
November = Closed Season
December: 3, 6, 9, 12-14, 18-20, 23, 27-30
January: 1-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

